# # days should I allocate for Sea World/Universal?



## Dalownerx3 (Jan 29, 2010)

I just booked two weeks for the beginning of June.  (One week at Vistana and the following week at Marriott's Harbour Lake).  I'm trying to figure out if I should tack on additional days to cover all the attractions.

I figure 4-5 days for Disney World - we can skimp on Magic Kingdom since we've been to Disneyland a couple of times.   I spend one day going to Cape Kennedy.  So that leaves Sea World and Universal? 

How many days do you suggest for each?  I'm hoping Harry Potter will be open by then. My 8-year old daughter is a big fan - we had a Harry Potter themed party a few years ago for her.  My daughter is also a thrill seeker so we'll be going on the roller coaster rides as well.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 29, 2010)

Seaworld - one full day... maybe two, if the kid slows you down
Universal - one day for Studios + one day for Islands.
Optional... Bush Gardens/Tampa - one day.


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Jan 30, 2010)

Seaworld... can do in one day...2 day max


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 30, 2010)

The tricky part about Sea World is scheduling your day so you can see all the shows.  I think they time the shows so that you can't see them all in one day unless you spend a lot of time running back and forth across the lake.


----------



## JPD (Jan 30, 2010)

Plan on two days. If you try to do it in one day, you will miss alot. I always take my kids/grandkids, so you are always stopping to look at the different exibits, shops, and lets not forget eating places. Day two is normally a half day to catch what you missed the first day. Remeber your on vacation, not in a foot race.


----------



## Dalownerx3 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.
Are there any other sites that may be worth seeing while we're there?  And I'm not taking about timeshare presentations.


----------



## brankatz (Jan 30, 2010)

Dinner Theaters are usually a good time I prefer Midevil Times.  Old Town In Kisimmee is worth a couple of hours.  Gatorworld is not far and can be a thrill for the kids.  International drive has all kinds of things to do.  Many waterparks Discovery Cove a little pricey, Wet and Wild or any of the Disney Water Parks,  Aquatica new Seaworld Park.  Closest beach Daytona(Atlantic) area,  Best beach local Clearwater(Gulf Coast).


----------



## Whirl (Jan 30, 2010)

Dalownerx3 said:


> I just booked two weeks for the beginning of June.  (One week at Vistana and the following week at Marriott's Harbour Lake).  I'm trying to figure out if I should tack on additional days to cover all the attractions.
> 
> I figure 4-5 days for Disney World - we can skimp on Magic Kingdom since we've been to Disneyland a couple of times.   I spend one day going to Cape Kennedy.  So that leaves Sea World and Universal?
> 
> ...




How old are your kids?....if very young...they may really love Seaworld. Mine adore it and their clearest memories ( MK and AK competing) were from SeaWorld and they yearn to go back. They don't realize Seaworld is not Disney. 

Anyway, a one day ticket can automatically get you entry a second day, so we usually did two easy days. USed the repeat trip as an anytime filler. We take it easy, though. We don't tour till you drop, we just do what's comfortable and call it a day.


----------



## Detailor (Jan 31, 2010)

This about Universal and Islands of Adventure (with the new Wizarding World attractions)...
Currently, the Harry Potter area of Islands of Adventure is scheduled to open this Spring with a lot of speculation on late March/early April for a likely soft opening.  So when you get there in JUne the attraction will still be very new.  For a first visit to Universal/IOA, if you want to see and do everything and maybe go back to your new favorites again, I'd allocate three days, with the addition of the new Harry Potter features I'd add an extra day.  And that extra day reflects the newest of the Harry Potter and the attendant interest and crowds that will lengthen wait times.
Now I don't really think that Harry Potter will be a one-day theme park experience once the newness has worn off but there's going to be long lines and big wait times initially that will require a lot of patience. 

Good luck and have a great theme park vacation.

Dick Taylor


----------



## Holly (Jan 31, 2010)

My five-year old loved the playground at Sea World.  She spent almost one whole day there alone.


----------



## JPD (Jan 31, 2010)

The Kennedy Space Center is also a great time. It's been a few years since we were there, but we were able to see the space shuttle on the launch pad. Also along side the space center, there is the Merritt Island wildlife preserve. If you enjoy nature, you could see alligators, birds, and plants. There is also a manatee viewing area. Across from the viewing area, there is a small boat launching area. We saw about 20 manatee's and 2 dolphins there one time.


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 31, 2010)

Don't forget about the water parks.  The two at Disney are great.  I'd pick them over extra park days.  You will need a relaxing day here and there.

Also, I wouldn't consider that Magic Kingdom is the same as Disneyland.  MK is much, much larger in area and there are a lot more things to do and see.  

MK could easily take 1.5 days
Animal Kingdom can be done in a day easily
Studios is a full day due to all the shows (worthy of seeing)
Epcot can be 2 days if you do all of it.

Some of my favorite things to do at Disney aren't even in the parks.  The resorts themselves (especially Animal Kingdom Lodge and Wilderness Lodge) are great.  You can also get around using the transportation including some good boat rides.


----------



## mecllap (Jan 31, 2010)

It will be hot and crowded in June (most likely -- maybe you'll luck out).  It actually takes more than 4-5 days to "do" WDW.  It's a lot different than Disneyland (DL) (I just spent 6 days going to DL/CA, and that was just enough).  We can spend 8-12 days at WDW and still not have done everything we'd like to do, especially during water park weather).  WDW is HUUUUGE!!!  I think there may be more attractions at DL than at MK, but they're closer together and easier to get through (don't want to get in an argument about that, MK is definitely larger, with more stuff to see).  

It's helpful at WDW to get a parkhopper ticket, unless you really plan and can handle really long days at each park.  It's nice to go to one park in the morning, take a break, and go to another in the afternoon.

Is this your first visit to WDW?  If so, please do lots of research at disboards.com and other sites to plan your days.  The heat and humidity and crowds and distances you have to walk can take some major coping skills so that you can indeed have a magical visit.  

Definitely go to KSC.  Seaworld had one or two mega-coasters now -- one day there may be enough, but if you want to "do it all" -- it would be two days.  If Harry Potter does get open by June I'm not sure it adds a whole day, from what I read about it -- but you would need 2-3 days to see/do all of US/IOA (unless you're just "high-grading" the thrill rides, which costs extra there -- unless they've changed it, you will need to buy their "express pass" for one ride on each of the big rides to avoid waiting an hour or more -- read about that on their web site).  If you can afford a day at Discovery Cove, it's a wonderful break (a lovely day), and also includes admission to SeaWorld.

You'll also enjoy spending time at your resorts -- you don't need to plan extra park days for your visit.  There are also lots of things to do in the area besides the parks.  

Have a great time!  (Take spray water bottles; and remember that you can ask for a cup of ice water at any food place in WDW).


----------

